# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Εκπαίδευση >  Εκπαίδευση -  Ιδιωτικές Σχολές

## Panagiotis_Lamprinakos

Καλησπερα παιδια ! Τωρα τελειωσα τη σχολη και για να μη περιμενω εως Οκτωμβριο-Νοεμβριο στον Ασπροπυργο λεω να παω να βγαλω τα ιδιωτικα GMDSS να ξεμπερδευω !

Ξερετε κανα καλο εκπαιδευτικο κεντρο να παω ??? Εχω βρει ως τωρα 2 !  Ο ενας λεει κανει 19 εργασιμες μαθημα !   Και ο αλλος σε μια βδομαδουλα με 2 ωρες την ημερα θα χω τελειωσει !  600 παιρνει ο πρωτος και 400 ο δευτερος 

Μπορει ο αλλος σε 10 ωρες να μου μαθει τα βασικα ??? Γιαυτο κολλαω να παω....... Ο αλλος παλι μεσα στη ζεστη ειναι σκετη ταλαιπωρια ! 5 ωρες την ημερα και ισως να μου μαθαινει και πραγματα που δε ισχυουν σημερα και να χανω το χρονο μου !

Επειδη δε εχω ιδεα, θελω τα φωτα σας ! Ευχαριστω

----------


## sv1xv

> 5 ωρες την ημερα και ισως να μου μαθαινει και πραγματα που δε ισχυουν σημερα και να χανω το χρονο μου


Επειδή πρόκειται για τεχνολογία 15-20 ετών, δεν νομίζω να υπάρχουν πολλά που δεν ισχύουν σήμερα.

----------


## captarti

File tha sou proteina na min pas se idiwtika. pernaw twra gmdss ston aspropyrgo kai ap oti mas eipan oi daskaloi se kana 2 xronia tha exoun bleksimata osoi exoun diplwma apo idiwtika,tha prepei na xanaperasoun to sxoleio tou gmdss ston aspropyrgo apo tin arxi gia na pistopoiithoun swsta.

Proswpika epeidei ixera oti apo tin sxoli mou den tha paroun ola ta atoma kai den ixera ti paizei me tis vathmologies kai den ixera an tha me paroun ston aspropyrgo eixa rwtisei g ena idiwtiko kai mou eixe pei 6 meres girw sta 600 ,kai tous ekana tin exis erwtisi. EINAI ANAGNWRISMENO TO DIPLWMA SAS APO TIN ELLINIKI KIVERNISI??? kai i apantisi itan i exis.emeis to stelnoume stin kypro kai meta apo 20 meres xanaerxetai kai eiste etoimos.den mou eipan me euthini oti einai anagnwrismeno,episis exei akoustei oti apo ta  idiwtika isxuei mono gia ena xroniko diastima kai meta trexeis sta upourgeia gia thewriseis kai loipa.

Distixws file mou den einai toso apla oso to nomizame oloi.psaxe ligo ta parapanw pou sou eipa gia na min blekseis.....

----------


## Panagiotis_Lamprinakos

Ευχαριστω φιλε μου για την ενημερωση ! Θα τα εχω ολα υποψιν μου ! Το κακο ειναι πως δε φτιαχνει καλοκαιρινα τμηματα ο Ασπροπυργος  και εχω μπλεξει ! Θα το ψαξω !

----------


## kaptagiannis

file mou mipos ksereis pou einai auta ta idiotika ekpedeutiria?exo akousei oti einai sti notara alla pou akrivos?

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Καλημέρα !

Για μπείτε εδώ και δείτε: http://www.hmtc.gr/

Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## kaptagiannis

kalispera file,mia erotisi.auto to ekpedeutiko kentro ksereis posa pernei gia ta g.o?kapou sta 500?

----------


## Panagiotis_Lamprinakos

Παιδια πηγα στη Φιλωνος 66  3ο Οροφος !Εκει που λεει και ο φιλος στο  http://www.hmtc.gr/

    ! Εχει εξομοιωτες τα παντα μεσα!

  ! Ολα κομπλε

----------


## kaptagiannis

vasika sto site giati lene oti einai 10 ergasimes meres?epeidi mou eipes 4 mono.

----------


## Panagiotis_Lamprinakos

> vasika sto site giati lene oti einai 10 ergasimes meres?epeidi mou eipes 4 mono.



10 μερες ειναι ! Sorry εκανα λαθος  :Razz:

----------


## alexkollias

Το συγκεκριμένο site είναι αρκετά χρήσιμο για όσους θέλουν να μάθουν ή να ξεσκονίσουν τις γνώσεις τους στις επικοινωνίες.

http://www.egmdss.com/en/

----------


## Pavliaris

Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση αν γνωρίζει κανείς, είμαι σπουδαστής στην ΑΕΝ φέτος είμαι 4ο έτος και τον ιούνιο πιστεύω οτι θα πάρω πτυχίο σκέφτομαι να πάω μέσα στον χειμώνα να κάνω τα GMDSS και το ECDIS ιδιωτικά για να είμαι σύγουρος ότι θα φύγω το συντομότερο δυνατόν χωρις να περιμένω πότε θα έχει ημερομηνίες για δημόσια, τα ιδιωτικά είναι αναγνωρισμένα η θέλει κάποια διαδικασία;;;

----------


## Apostolos

Απ ότι ξέρω το μοναδικό χαρτί GMDSS αναγνωρισμένο απο την ελληνική σημαία είναι αυτο του ΚΕΣΕΝ ΡΗ/ΡΕ. Τώρα στο εξωτερικό δέν θα έχεις πρόβλημα σε επιθεωρήσεις απο κάποιο ιδιωτικό που έχει αναγνώρηση τουλάχιστο απο κάποιο RO (Νηογνωμονα). Για ECDIS απο το ΚΕΣΕΝ ξέχασέ το, απο του χρόνου και βλέπουμε για ημερομηνίες. Εξάλου ακόμα δέν ειναι υποχρεωτικό. Λογικά η εταιρία που θα μπαρκάρεις θα μπορεί να σε στείλει σε κάποιο ιδιωτικό σχολείο που συνεργάζετε.

----------


## SteliosK

> Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση αν γνωρίζει κανείς, είμαι σπουδαστής στην ΑΕΝ φέτος είμαι 4ο έτος και τον ιούνιο πιστεύω οτι θα πάρω πτυχίο σκέφτομαι να πάω μέσα στον χειμώνα να κάνω τα GMDSS και το ECDIS ιδιωτικά για να είμαι σύγουρος ότι θα φύγω το συντομότερο δυνατόν χωρις να περιμένω πότε θα έχει ημερομηνίες για δημόσια, τα ιδιωτικά είναι αναγνωρισμένα η θέλει κάποια διαδικασία;;;



Όπως λέει ο Απόστολος η εταιρεία που είσαι θα σε στείλει σε κάποιο και θα στα πληρώσει.Τα δίπλώματα του GMDSS, SSO, κ.λ.π. που σας δείνουν  από τα ιδιωτικά είναι με σημαία Μάλτας ή Κύπρου. Εσύ αυτό που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να τα πας στα μητρώα και να τα γυρίσεις σε  Ελληνική,θα είναι δηλαδή σαν να τα παρακολούθησες στα ΚΕΣΕΝ.
Αυτά τα οποία δεν γυρίζουν με Ελληνική σημαία είναι το ΒRM-BTM και ECDIS γιατί δεν έχει βγει  απόφαση από το υπουργείο ακόμα.Μην ανησυχείς στις επιθεωρήσεις δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## zilios007

Παιδια μπορει καποιος να γραψει τα ονοματα των ιδ. Σχολων για τα G.O.? Γτ ψαχνω στο ιντερνετ και εχω βρει μονο δυο. Υπαρχουν αλλα?

----------


## SteliosK

> Παιδια μπορει καποιος να γραψει τα ονοματα των ιδ. Σχολων για τα G.O.? Γτ ψαχνω στο ιντερνετ και εχω βρει μονο δυο. Υπαρχουν αλλα?


Kαλησπέρα, ρίξε μια ματιά στους παρακάτω συνδέσμους:

KCL Group 

 Cosmos Nautical Training Centre

 Hellenic Marine Training Center LTD

GMC Maritime Training Center

 S.Ranis Piraeus Maritime Centre

----------


## mix@lis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

υπάρχει κάποιο νεότερο για το πότε περίπου θα ανοίξουν οι ιδωτικες ναυτικές σχολές?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------

